# smelt



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

I know we still have a few weeks yet, but I was wondering if anyone has an idea of when the smelt will start running up by the carp river. I've been away from Michigan for four years now (serving my country), and looking at some reports from last year it looked like they ran kinda early last year. If anyone could give me some info it would be great! 
Thank you!


----------



## CEDARMAN (Apr 24, 2005)

My brother and I go to the carp river and they usually (don't run) around the second weekend in april..HA HA HA HA .....I mean run...
anyway the first couple weekends in april is when the best time is...I'll be the one with a beer in one hand and an empty net in the other....:lol:


----------



## kolarchi (Mar 20, 2006)

I have a place in the EUP and haven't seen a good smelt run in quite some time. I did get enough for a good meal about 5 years back. I was just up there this last weekend and there was no sign of activity yet, but every thing seems to be runing a week early this year. On another note the steelhead were just starting to run this last weekend, or a least I was watching them enter at the mouth of the stream and there weren't all that many in the stream yet. I hooked up and landed one.


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

thanks for the info! Do you think if I go up the weekend of the 20th it will be too late? There suposed to have a cold front set in up there and I think that might delay things a bit.


----------



## kolarchi (Mar 20, 2006)

Probably a little on the late side this year. I am going up the weekend before on the 13th and will be checking out the Carp so I can keep you posted.


----------



## davemillertime (Jan 15, 2002)

i live in the keewenaw and the smelt were just about to start but now we are getting up to 12in of snow tonite and tomarroww so i think its goin to be a few more weeks


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

darn dave why you have to say that lol we are heading up there this weekend makeing the move and i was hoping to maybe get on some smelt. Oh well tho we will be up there for good so more time to look for them


----------



## davemillertime (Jan 15, 2002)

LOL we got blizzard warnings and the snow is commin down hard now but it wont be long i heard they weere starting to dip a few in baraga last week


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

yea thats where i am gonna be mostly baraga and lanse area so hopefully i can get in to a few


----------



## davemillertime (Jan 15, 2002)

not sure what anything is goin to be like for a while now we got 24in of snow here in the keewenaw in the last 48hrs  SUCKS


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

Best dipping was during final exam week last year, probably gonna be the same this year. We got crap ton of snow here the last couple days.


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

Well hopefully it warms back up there soon. Sounds like this weather may throw everything off, hopefully the smelt even run this year!


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

da smelts always run, just likea da steelhead do, da hard part is interceptin dem.


----------



## canidensus (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow....this year is throwing me a for a loop. First I thaught the weekend of the 13 would be to late, now its gona be to early due to this temp change.
I would put my money on the days from the 19 through the 23.

The weather is supposed to get into the low 40's by next weekend. However the rivers still need time to warm up. The third week this year is probably going to be the week to go, hopefully. 

There still are some smelt to get out there if you know where to go. I did pretty decent last year, seems like the smaller tribs are getting better returns than the large ones. 

Any help getting the run window down this year would be mighty helpfull. I will share what I come across. Email *[email protected]*


best luck to all!


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

I remember in '98 when we went over Big Mac, there was still ice in the Straits... I was so disappointed and thought we were way too early... But when we got to "da Carp", it was the first 5 gallon bucket I ever got!!! 4 of us brought back over 25 gallon!!

Memories!!!!!
tb


----------



## RyeDog (Jul 28, 2006)

tbbassdaddy said:


> I remember in '98 when we went over Big Mac, there was still ice in the Straits... I was so disappointed and thought we were way too early... But when we got to "da Carp", it was the first 5 gallon bucket I ever got!!! 4 of us brought back over 25 gallon!!
> 
> Memories!!!!!
> tb


I know the carp river is pretty big. Where do you normally enter at to get smelt? I am familiar with the area off 75 and M134, I believe off of Mackinac Trail?


----------



## walleyeguy22 (Feb 12, 2007)

after the smelt run up here I will show you guys where the cougars hide out. :lol:


----------



## CEDARMAN (Apr 24, 2005)

The smelt will be running this weekend.I'll be there to get 'em this time.anyone going to the carp? next weekend ?Hopefully the UP didn't run out of beer also.see ya up there :lol:


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Please read this:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=168597

Clean up after yourselves too. I was there today and it looked like the Clinton River with all the trash and beer cans everywhere!


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

I might be making a run up to the Carp this weekend, hopefully the weather holds out up there.


----------

